# Show your Halloween tree!



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine is literally half a tree - it is flat on the back to fit against the wall. It's about 2.5 feet tall. I may have a pic in my album, but I usually put a string of purple lights on it, bell spiders and small bendy skeletons. Just little things, but its cute.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This is ours from last year:


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't have any pictures of mine. It's a limb, really - a lovely pruned limb from a hardy orange tree. The bark is peeling, and it has these wicked 1 inch spikes all over it. In other words - perfectly creepy. I've built a stand for it from a cheap plastic cauldron, filled with cement with a pipe inserted to hold the tree. Unfortunately it's a little too small, so the tree is a little tippy - got to fix that.


----------



## mcedit (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's our 7.5 foot Black Tiger Tree from Treetopia, aglow with 800 orange lights.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know why I can't find any pictures of my Halloween tree! I have used a white Christmas tree I got at Dollar General, though I'm looking to switch to a black one. I put purple and orange lights on it and have a variety of ornaments: orange, purple and black glass balls, black glitter balls, wire spiders, glass owls. I also stick rubber rats in amongst the branches and spread spider webs around it. Hobby Lobby and Michael's both sell a wide variety of ornaments perfect for a Halloween tree. I quite enjoy setting the tree up, it's more interesting than my Christmas tree for sure.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im possibly doing a Halloween Tree this year for my haunt a la "The Halloween Tree". Its a semi old animated show. Check it out on YouTube, Leanard Nimoy is a voice in it. But Im thinking about hanging several of those iconic plastic pumpkin TOT pails, I will corpse tham and paint them of course, in my Elm in my front yard. Its going to be alot of work, but it will be really cool if I ever do it.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

mcedit said:


> Here's our 7.5 foot Black Tiger Tree from Treetopia, aglow with 800 orange lights.
> 
> View attachment 121988


OMG!!! more and bigger pictures, please!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Heres mine


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> OMG!!! more and bigger pictures, please!!


I agree! Please!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

mine is just a spray painted branch ( a big one) with crows..lol


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the one I bought from Walgreens 4 years ago with the light up skull on the bottom


----------



## mcedit (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! Here are a few more photos of our Halloween Tree.


----------



## Hallowsculpt (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my tree made from pvc pipes, gaffer tape and hot glue gun.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

mcedit wow love your tree i've been eyeing that tree from treetopia for awhile now and wondered how they looked in a real home, and not fluffed by pros and a pic taken from the best angle haha, i think i will finally order one!!


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

mcedit-- Gorgeous! I bet your other decorations are magical, too!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hallowsculpt said:


> View attachment 122347
> 
> This is my tree made from pvc pipes, gaffer tape and hot glue gun.


Very COOL!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

mcedit said:


> Here's our 7.5 foot Black Tiger Tree from Treetopia, aglow with 800 orange lights.
> 
> View attachment 121988


Crap. Reading posts like these get me in Trouble, because now I'm absolutely obsessed with this tree. It's gorgeous! We're doing a Nightmare Before Christmas themed party this year, so there is definitely going to be a tree. I was planning on using our artificial Christmas tree and just stringing some orange and purple lights on it. I thought I'd wait to get a specific "Halloween tree" down the road (one that we'd put up every October in our upstairs living room). Now I'm thinking, what the heck, this is the year that the tree will be seen by everyone at the party, so I might as well go big. After drooling over many of the trees at Treetopia (never knew such a site existed), I'm deciding between the following choices:

Black Tiger Tree (as seen in the above picture - black tree with orange lights) vs. Zebra tree :







The Zebra tree is so Tim Burton, but it's a little loud and I might get tired of the pattern after a while.

Also, do I go with a 6 foot or 7.5 foot tree? There's room for either, how big does it really need to be?

Man, I love this forum so much, even when it gets me in to Trouble


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Halloween Scream, I totally vote for the zebra tree! It will work perfectly for TNBC theme!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

HalloweenScream you'd be my friggin' hero with that zebra tree. It is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

If you buy that tree, I'll rent it from you for a fee next year, and pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mcedit, WOW! Your tree is stunning and it looks glorious next to your staircase. I will definitely have to think of buying a home with a stairway alcove just so I can erect a 6' Halloween tree like yours.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So many GREAT ideas...my mind is swirling with possiblities. Keep 'em coming. The mix of full tree shots and detail shots of the larger trees is much appreciated. I need to spend more time here!

What I've learned from designers over the years is the importance of paying attention to what you want the viewer to see. One of the most interesting trees I've seen was a Phantom of the Opera tree in which the designer divided the tree in half vertically with a gentle "s" curve that ran from the top to the bottom. One half had a variety of carefully chosen black, silver, and crystal decorations and ornaments, the other white, silver, and crystal. It was stunning, both from a distance and up close. (Sadly, I didn't have a camera with me). 

I'd go with the Zebra tree only if YOU really like it. In the end, I'm always happiest with those designs in which I like EVERYTHING about it! I've yet to find the tree that's right for me, but hopefully one will pop up this year. I'll know it when I see it!

Lisa


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Lisaloo said:


> Halloween Scream, I totally vote for the zebra tree! It will work perfectly for TNBC theme!





GhostTown said:


> HalloweenScream you'd be my friggin' hero with that zebra tree. It is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you buy that tree, I'll rent it from you for a fee next year, and pay for shipping both ways.


The zebra tree is pretty awesome, right? I'm torn. I plan on showing my husband both pictures to get his input, and then we'll think about it for a while and order next month to avoid an impulse buy. Another detail to consider is that the black tree is pre-wired with orange lights, which is good because you won't have to buy lights. The zebra tree doesn't come with lights, which is also good because I could use different colors for different years or less lights if the tree is too bright (you can read by the light of our artificial Christmas tree). Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to put up this orange 4 foot tree in my den. I took off the usual metal stand and inserted it into a big "lightweight" urn that I painted black. I made the pictures to sit into the tree to take up some of the empty spots that were left after putting up my glass ornaments. For the past several years, I have needed the floor space for the Halloween party given too many people were hitting the tree as the night went on. In place of the tree, I made this vignette in my foyer out of branches painted white and put some of the Dollar Tree birds on it.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> Crap. Reading posts like these get me in Trouble, because now I'm absolutely obsessed with this tree. It's gorgeous! We're doing a Nightmare Before Christmas themed party this year, so there is definitely going to be a tree. I was planning on using our artificial Christmas tree and just stringing some orange and purple lights on it. I thought I'd wait to get a specific "Halloween tree" down the road (one that we'd put up every October in our upstairs living room). Now I'm thinking, what the heck, this is the year that the tree will be seen by everyone at the party, so I might as well go big. After drooling over many of the trees at Treetopia (never knew such a site existed), I'm deciding between the following choices:
> 
> Black Tiger Tree (as seen in the above picture - black tree with orange lights) vs. Zebra tree :
> View attachment 122632
> ...


O.M.G. Your post might get me in trouble! I'm obsessed with TNBC and now I'm obsessed with that gorgeous tree!! Please share photos of your NBC party I'd LOVE to see it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone's trees look awesome! It's making me want to have one of my own 
frogkid, I really like that 2nd pic you just posted. Everything is paired up so well!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Everyone's trees look awesome! It's making me want to have one of my own
> frogkid, I really like that 2nd pic you just posted. Everything is paired up so well!


Thank you MissMandy. My entire house uses the base colors of black, white, gray, and silver and then I just add color based on the seasons. It makes Halloween decorating so easy


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

For some reason my computer won't let me upload my picture...if you want, you could go to my website and check it out.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

That's very cool, where did ya get that Mr.Gris ? TY to all sharing pics of your trees...we may do one this year as well


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

TheMayor said:


> For some reason my computer won't let me upload my picture...if you want, you could go to my website and check it out.


Great pictures! Did you make the tree too? All of your props are inspiring. It was particularly interesting seeing how your yard has evolved since 2000. The top hat you added to your costume in 2010 was fun, hope you still have it. And the added lighting effects last year were a great addition!

Lisa


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I made everything in my yard except the flying bat. I still wear the tophat...I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be, some kind of grounds keeper or something but it's a charactor and part of yard haunt .
I try to add or improve my yard every year, thanks for all the compliment.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry mayor unintentionally friended you while trying to find ur website info


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

That's ok...we can be friends ,lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 122203


Very cute picture, Kelloween The tree is really nice.



frogkid11 said:


> I For the past several years, I have needed the floor space for the Halloween party given too many people were hitting the tree as the night went on. In place of the tree, I made this vignette in my foyer out of branches painted white and put some of the Dollar Tree birds on it.
> View attachment 122890


I prefer this one to the other, no doubt. The setup in general looks phenomenal, frogkid11


Excellent photos and trees. Mine has basically already been posted by another member (little black one with skull base bought from Walgreens the other year); when I have a place with room for more, I am planning to go all out with a NBXmas-type look...


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I decided on my tree! This 7-foot beauty is up in my family room right now:









I'll put up more pictures when I finish decorating!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would love to have a full sized tree!! But this is all I have


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

BAH! I know I took a picture of my tree last year but I cannot find it! It's a 3 foot tree, wrapped with orange lights and decorated with cute Halloween ornaments (witch, mummy, bat, pumpkin, etc). Simple, but effective. I'm glad to see that people do Halloween trees. I got a lot of crap from my husband last year. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a tree I just bought this year and I am kind of stuck what to get for ornaments, does anyone know where or who sells Halloween tree ornaments? Pier One has some but they are $5 a piece which is too much for me right now to fill a tree. I am going to use some of the ghosts my secret reaper sent me last year... but I am stuck on what else to use.

Oh and my tree is black, 2 ft tall with purple lights.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> I decided on my tree! This 7-foot beauty is up in my family room right now:
> 
> View attachment 130499
> 
> ...



OMG That is GORGEOUS!! Where did you get it? I'd use that for Halloween and Christmas


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Not the greatest picture but you ge the idea...







Funny thing I really don't have a good picture of my tree.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh man, that is awesome, TheMayer! Did you make it?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kloey74 said:


> I would love to have a full sized tree!! But this is all I have


Aww I love this! I need something this size for my kitchen table!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes I made it about 10 yrs ago and it still going strong , on Hallowe'en night a lot of people comment on it.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMayor said:


> Yes I made it about 10 yrs ago and it still going strong , on Hallowe'en night a lot of people comment on it.


TheMayor, do you have a tutorial on how you made that fantastic tree??? I love the ragged egde of the top!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic work, TM! I would love to make a tree like that!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is my Halloween tree I made a few years ago.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

ran out of accessible branches but here it is:


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been putting together a "how to" on making the tree...it's a bit long winded and I am trying to remember what I did ten years ago, the trick is trying to get photo's and pic's of material that I used.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My Norfolk Island Pine at work.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> I decided on my tree! This 7-foot beauty is up in my family room right now:
> 
> View attachment 130499
> 
> ...



You are a rockstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

sookie said:


> I have a tree I just bought this year and I am kind of stuck what to get for ornaments, does anyone know where or who sells Halloween tree ornaments? Pier One has some but they are $5 a piece which is too much for me right now to fill a tree. I am going to use some of the ghosts my secret reaper sent me last year... but I am stuck on what else to use.
> 
> Oh and my tree is black, 2 ft tall with purple lights.


Sookie, when in need, Ebay is your friend, both for ornaments or for ornament ideas... Here's a link to halloween ornaments, some can be purchased quite inexpensively! http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...at=0&_odkw=halloween+ball+ornaments&_osacat=0 Might be worth a visit to your local thrift store too. If you can find small ball ornaments, you can upcycle them with a flat brush, glue, and glitter in a variety of colors!

Lisa


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> Mine is literally half a tree - it is flat on the back to fit against the wall. It's about 2.5 feet tall. I may have a pic in my album, but I usually put a string of purple lights on it, bell spiders and small bendy skeletons. Just little things, but its cute.


Now that I have it up - here it is!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Managed to get the tree up this weekend.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

These trees are so fantastic! 
lisa, I love those eyeball ornaments!
Araniella, those witch hat ornaments are adorable!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

The witch hats were garland from Michaels....separated and glittered. Love 'em too.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Walmart was putting out 3 or 4 foot trees today in that other holiday section and they have solid black ones and a solid purple one!  They are $20 I believe....so tempting!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

badgirl said:


> Walmart was putting out 3 or 4 foot trees today in that other holiday section and they have solid black ones and a solid purple one!  They are $20 I believe....so tempting!


Ooh! I'll have to check on that tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Yes---go buy them all so I won't!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Saw this tree while driving my daughter to school today.... and I had to share.*


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy crap, that's amazing, The Red Hallows.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TheMayor said:


> Not the greatest picture but you ge the idea...
> View attachment 130561


That tree is really cool, TheMayor.



LittleBlueBMW said:


> ran out of accessible branches but here it is:


[email protected]!!! Yes, you can take that as a compliment


Great trees throughout the thread.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, I have never even thought of having a Halloween Tree. WANT!!!


----------

